# Is this a decent choice given the info....



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

Using a Carada BW 16:9 118" diagonal.

Picture of room:http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-jAHhLTwSWB...0/IMG_0934.JPG

The only change to that picture will be an acoustic panel on the ceiling for the Center and soffit to screenwall (& ceiling to trim) velvet or similar curtains on each side to cover up window and rack.

Those are 9 ft ceilings, and that soffit at the rear is 15.5 ft from the screen wall. I'd like to mount in that current projector area.

Currently using a Optoma HD72. (for comparison to what I'll be moving from).

My budget is anywhere from $1500-$3500. I'd obviously like to spend whatever gets me the most gains from the HD72 while limiting cost.

We will be leaving lights on in the rear of the room (behind the current bar location) for sports/ufc ppv/etc. Is light controlled for movies.

I was considering only DLP based on my needs, but thought maybe I was overlooking some models since I had narrowed down to the BenQ 6000 or the InFocus 8602.

I guess I just don't want to be missing the boat on my projector choice.

If my needs aren't going to be satisfied with a range of (BenQ W6000 up to a JVC HD250) let me know.

I'll compare it to the audio forums where I'm more versed. If everyone is laughing at my projector budget e.g. "Want to fill a 4500 cubic foot room with (1) 10-12 inch sub max budget $350"...:coocoo:let me know!

If I don't see any great gains to be had over a BenQ 6000 at this point in time, I'm looking to pick one of those up in the next few weeks....


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Note that there is a 404 Error on the link Husker


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Link fixed.


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for fixing the link-

Is a JVC HD250 really that much noticeable improvement over a BenQ 6000, or is it, considering I may be running low lights in the rear of room for sports? And sports will be half of the use?


----------

